
Members – For Managing Associations and Clubs - members
https://www.members.org.au
======
nextweek2
The home page needs to improve the message. Don't talk about the what, talk
about the why. When selling, you don't talk about pasta sauce and that it goes
with pasta, you tell the consumer how the pasta sauce is going to liven the
taste buds and give you the nutrients to make you feel healthy.

> mail and campaign marketing You may get this, most club owners might have an
> idea but most aren't thinking about marketing, they are thinking about how
> they can "reach people", "get announcements to members"

> social collaboration I have no idea what this means on a practical level, it
> sounds like a corporate buzzword. Who would buy based on just those two
> words.

> subscription collection (online payments) Oddly, this is great and then you
> explain it further.

> training programs and eLearning What training? Training for the site, for
> me, for members, do I have to fill in training material, do I charge members
> for this, does it apply levels? Again, just buzzwords with no why.

> custom data What is custom data and why would I need that?

> completely extendable via API's Most people paying the bills will not know
> what an API is, you are talking about sports clubs, social clubs, etc. These
> people don't know or care about an API.

I know the retort might be that you click on the features page and find out
more, but the average person probably won't make it that far or would have to
enlist the services of a tech person to help explain.

Otherwise, good luck.

------
lathiat
AUD $220 (~USD $145) per month base price for 300 members heading up into the
thousands?

That's $8.80 AUD per year per member, many such organisations have annual
membership fees in the $5-$50 range in my experience which would put that at a
pretty hefty price bracket. Even the next level up is $3.35/person/year.

While they do seem to have quite a feature list and I appreciate many services
including bulk mailing can easily be say $50 per month on their own that cost
doesn't scale with the member numbers in the same way theirs do.. So that
seems a little crazy for the low end.. especially as something that seems to
aim towards being for non-profits (having a .org.au and being for "Members").

Long time (also Australian!) actor in this space "TidyHQ" (formerly TidyClub)
has pricing of $34-$83 USD (~AUD $52 - $127) per month. And a bunch of similar
features and more that I don't see listed like keeping track of committee
meetings and finances which in my experience are the more base line problems
small non-profits have and the features I've most often used there.

The sales pitch and demos on their website are not really great outside of the
feature list. So there's definitely some plusses over TidyHQ like a website
and helpdesk but you can typically acquire SaaS services like that again for
"10s of dollars per month" and at a price that doesn't scale with member
numbers either.

Am I missing something? I guess if nothing else the site really needs a much
better product walkthrough of what it handles outside of the basics on the
Features page.

------
formition
So glad this made it to Hacker News! i started as a founder in 2019

